
The ‘Global Order’ myth: teary-eyed nostalgia as cover for U.S. hegemony - ahmedsaladin
http://artofpolitics.ml/political-philosophy/the-global-order-myth-teary-eyed-nostalgia-as-cover-for-u-s-hegemony/
======
teslabox
This is quite a piece...

> During the Age of Trump, Year One, a single word has emerged to capture the
> essence of the prevailing cultural mood: resistance. Words matter, and the
> prominence of this particular term illuminates the moment in which we find
> ourselves.

Are there any responses to the points raised? I'm thinking about breaking my
personal protocol and _asking something on facebook_. I've a few friends who
fashion themselves members of 'la resistance' [1]...

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LonKGuS9uuQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LonKGuS9uuQ)

